# [Solved] Phone Doesn't Recongize Regular Batt After Using Extended (Possible Miui Problem?)



## hockeyhead019 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey everybody,

Just curious what would lead to this problem but for some reason my phone won't recognize my regular battery now. I've been using an extended battery have gotten kinda annoyed at how it makes the phone blocky. So I went to switch back to the original and at first it wouldn't even recognize the charge level and then it started shutting down every time I'd lost 10%.

For everybody's info I'm runnin Aceyome's newest MIUI port 1.11.9. Just curious if anybody has come across this or whether or not it's a simple fix or a possible hardware issue (even though I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be)

Yes both batteries are the same voltage and all that stuff, the extended just has a higher mah rating (duh it's extended lol)

Any thoughts anybody?

Cheers!


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

Perhaps try reseting battery stats?
Reboot recovery -> advanced

Sent from my White DROID2 GLOBAL using BlackSpark Alpha v0.0.3


----------



## jchapman007 (Sep 21, 2011)

How long have you not used the battery? Maybe it has gone bad? I would wipe battery stats though.


----------



## hockeyhead019 (Oct 15, 2011)

thanks guys that did the trick!


----------

